# Depts that hire non-resident



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

I figure this would make an interesting thread. We all know that there are depts that are known to hire more out of town canidates than residents. I know Provinctown has not hired a resident in years. I have heard that Wellesley hires a lot of out-of-towners and Webster does also.

So if you know of any share with the rest of us. And I am not including lateral transfers, Only original appointments.


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Wellesley hires only residents unless you are civil service....then you can lateral.


----------



## billj (Aug 28, 2004)

Duxbury


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

billj";p="59336 said:


> Duxbury


Not true. I know veterans who have been on Duxbury's list and have yet to see them get past residents.


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

Residents get trumped for non-residents? How does THAT happen? :-k


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Well Mitpo there are town/cities where they have very short res lists and have to hire out of town. A good example is Provincetown, they have not hired a resdient in years. I worked there as a summer cop, and all the people they have hired that I can be sure of as of 1998 none have been residents. The list is never more than 3 to 5 and they easily disqualify them. I am wondering if there other town like this and people could list them if they kow of any.


----------



## T4567 (Jan 26, 2003)

Rockport has a short residents list.


----------



## ROBOCOP1982 (Sep 4, 2002)

Macop, I have a feeling that asking that question is like asking where the hidden pot of gold is hidden. :lol:


----------



## looseScrew (Mar 18, 2005)

I am an Ashland COP, and we just hired 7, out of the 7, 4 were out of towners.


----------



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

ROBOCOP1982";p="60009 said:


> Macop, I have a feeling that asking that question is like asking where the hidden pot of gold is hidden. :lol:


haha... You are exactly correct sir! I know of a couple places but I aint tellin!!

How about Brookline?? I know they hire about 5 a year and I would think not many residents there are looking to be cops.. I could be wrong... I would say shoot for small towns. The smaller the better. Make some calls, emails, and find out which small towns are planning on hiring more than one and select your other non-res towns based on that. Thats going to be my strategy


----------



## looseScrew (Mar 18, 2005)

If I was you guys I would stick to the rich towns where nobody wants to be a COP. Wellesley, Brookline,Needham to name a few. Also as I said we have hired so many in the last three years, we have no more residents left. Keep watching www.ashlandpd.org we should be putting on a couple more within the next year.


----------



## reno911_2004 (May 13, 2004)

NARCcop33";p="60030 said:


> If I was you guys I would stick to the rich towns where nobody wants to be a COP. Wellesley, Brookline,Needham to name a few. Also as I said we have hired so many in the last three years, we have no more residents left. Keep watching www.ashlandpd.org we should be putting on a couple more within the next year.


Trust me, if you're a non-resident, don't waste the choice of Needham on the exam. There are a suprisingly large number of residents on the list.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Yeah, ROBO you are probably right, but some will tell. Come on EMcNeice spill the beans what towns do you know of, play nice now and share that wealth of information, lol.


----------



## Buford T (Feb 12, 2005)

Cohasset hired two recently, both non residents and non-veterans with over ten years experience. Both came from non-civil service depts. Will need two more by next year, look in jobfile also. :2c:


----------



## looseScrew (Mar 18, 2005)

If anyone is interested in Ashland, come down and apply for an auxiliary position. I believe we will be hiring auxiliaries soon. Our Chief is big on hiring his auxiliaries and dispatchers as Cops. He also does not care if you are a resident as he is from out of state. He hires the top candidate no matter where they live. We have one guy retiring in June, and possibly a couple more very soon.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

But Buford I know of one that was a lateral, I am talking about original appointments. Are they gonna hire off the current or the next list? NARCcop33 are you guys hiring off this list or the next one?


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

Pembroke and if you're not a vet, Marshfield.


----------



## evidence (Jul 24, 2002)

WTF?? Marshfield has never hired a non-resident off the list and before it was contested through civil service even went so far as to not hire anyone who didn't graduate from Marshfield High. Good luck with that one.


----------

